
Resilience Engineering Papers - ingve
https://github.com/lorin/resilience-engineering#resilience-engineering-papers
======
macintux
Jim Gray, Why Do Computers Stop and What Can Be Done About It?,
[https://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/tandem/TR-85.7.pdf](https://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/tandem/TR-85.7.pdf)

Joe Armstrong, Making reliable distributed systems in the presence of software
errors,
[http://www.cs.otago.ac.nz/coursework/cosc461/armstrong_thesi...](http://www.cs.otago.ac.nz/coursework/cosc461/armstrong_thesis_2003.pdf)

But I’m heavily biased.

~~~
CameronBarre
The armstrong thesis is one of the most insightful reads on software
construction (I think).

------
CameronBarre
Crash Only Software

[https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/hotos03/tech/full_paper...](https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/hotos03/tech/full_papers/candea/candea.pdf)

